# ARRRRRRRGGGGHHH!!!! HELP!!!!!



## benmuellerb (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

Have a 1984 720 P/U that dies once it is warmed up. Done all i could think of..
New coils, wires, dist cap, plugs, fuel pump...everything on i could find on this site...carb???

Thanks...Ben


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a stuck vent valve in the fuel cap. We had a 85 Bluebird that used to do similar. It actually used to stall the car and it would only resart if you removed the cap. It appears to happen as the car warms up because as fuel is used a vacuum forms until it stops fuel being pumped from the tank. Remove the cap to test if this is the problem. If it is, the valve can be lossened up by spaying with wd40 and pushing in and out. Hope this helps.


----------



## jessejames620 (Sep 4, 2009)

i had the same problem with my 71 pl521 it got toed before i could finish it but im perty sure it was the carb cuz i had just put a grand into new electrical so i was sure it was the carb but maybe im wrong


----------

